# CeraKote



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Who does a great CeraKota around here? Looking to make my Marlin 1895GBL rustproof. Thanks, Rudy.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I've heard tgd firearms does a great job on it for a decent price.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

According the Cerakote website Baywatch Arms in Cantonment does, so does Panhandle Powder Coating in Pcola. 

http://www.cerakoteguncoatings.com/resource/locator/


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I had an AR done at Precision Tactical in Crestview and I would NOT recommend them.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

If you can dismantle your Marlin your self it's pretty easy to do it yourself, you can order the kit from midway or Brownells. I've done four with two kits and had no problem.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

1911 Junky on Gulfcoastgunforum.com does a great job and great pricing I have seen his work and it is awesome.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> I had an AR done at Precision Tactical in Crestview and I would NOT recommend them.


I don't have any personal experience but there are some coupons on cumulus for these guys. http://fortwalton.sweetdealscumulus.com/detail/X8HBIDUE0BD3EA23D68


If you want to make it "rustproof" you may want to research Birdsong Black T coatings. I have a pistol, a hunting rifle, an ar, and 2 shotguns coated with this. It comes in other colors than black but not as many as cerakote. The Birdsong coating is more involved than just painting it, they also treat the metal. They don't charge you to disassemble your gun either and they coat every metal part on the gun.
http://black-t.com


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandon_SPC said:


> 1911 Junky on Gulfcoastgunforum.com does a great job and great pricing I have seen his work and it is awesome.


 X2....he does awesome work! He's done 2 of mine!!!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

Check with Kenny's Gun Room, just south of the Wilcox exit on I-10. I've heard that they have someone that does really good Cerakote work. I plan on taking some items to them whenever I get a chance.


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

i have a buddy that does...

Steve Halloway..

he is owner of iCerakote

go on fb and look up his business name.


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

1911junky works at TGD, if I am not mistaken, and great work.


----------



## Payatot (Jan 4, 2015)

If anyone is still looking for cerakote, hydrodip or an combo of the two, Scott at Guardian Customer Firearms Coating beats anyone's prices and he treats everything like it is his.

I current have a Thompson Center Venture 30.06 in with him that Precision Tactical did not seem interested in. No one wanted to touch the synthetic stock but Scott figured out a way to make it work for me. I'll post before and after pictures when I pick it up.

This is his webpage:
http://www.guardiancustomfirearmcoating.com/


----------

